# Accucraft Caledonia 0-6-0T



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Isle of Man Caledonia in MNR Tuscan red based on the original prototype built in 1885 for the 3' gauge Manx Northern Railway.

Accucraft model made with flangeless center wheels to assist in negotiating tighter curves.

Runs best on better quality track and best to avoid R1 if possible.
Smoke unit installed by owner and is particularly effective on a day with the temperature at around 4 centigrade. (See video). 

Prototypical carriages finish the scene nicely.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

That was the first Accucraft Loco I bought and it was a relatively low price too with no import tax. I now pay 2 or 3 times that.
I also have a string of the short 'blood and custard' coaches with brake. Track-Shack have commissioned Accucraft to make some IOM goods cars which will be available soon.

Andrew


----------

